# :Taking over utilities on a resale property :



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi

Will be shortly taking over my Mallorca Villa , and a tad worried on what happens with the Utility bills etc , ie ; Electric Water Gas supply telephone etc, etc.

Will they suddenly cut supplys off ? Or will i get supplys and will they be advised by the old owners to transfer them to my name ?

As previous owner is german i cant understand a word he says , Also as for some reason they all speak Spanish in Mallorca instead of English i dont understand a word they say either ! Well thats not true i know ola and adios and a few others but not enough to ring them . So anybody had similar problem ?

Or do i need to buy candles and a calor camping stove ?


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Big Pete said:


> Hi
> 
> Will be shortly taking over my Mallorca Villa , and a tad worried on what happens with the Utility bills etc , ie ; Electric Water Gas supply telephone etc, etc.
> 
> ...


Hi Pete

Well as nobody else answers the question i will report that i have found out myself ..

Its simple all you need to do is go to your Spanish bank and say " ola canniyou gettio theseeo billseo paidio on directio debittio " and pass them copys of the previous owners last bills and they will sort it or so they say ..

Hope that clarifies the situation ..


----------



## tulula (Sep 15, 2007)

Big Pete said:


> Hi Pete
> 
> Well as nobody else answers the question i will report that i have found out myself ..
> 
> ...


hi big pete your I can see you are fluid in spanish. just love reading all your postings ,but my daughter is getting very woried about me ,as i seem to sit in front of the computer laughing out loud to my self, keep us entertained big pete as i am still in england and the weather is getting colder i could do with a good laugh.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

tulula said:


> hi big pete your I can see you are fluid in spanish. just love reading all your postings ,but my daughter is getting very woried about me ,as i seem to sit in front of the computer laughing out loud to my self, keep us entertained big pete as i am still in england and the weather is getting colder i could do with a good laugh.


Well i will do me best , and yep my Spanish is coming on leaps and bounds


----------

